# The myth stops here: RB/S13 weight distribution



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I figure I'm going to catch alot of shit for this thread but I just thought I'd let everyone know that the "RB's screw up the weight distribution" theory is dead. I corner weighed my car yesterday and guess what... its not bad at all. 










This gives me 57/43 weight distribution. I'd say at BEST if you have an SR it would be 55/45 with similar car to mine. Basically my car at time of weigh in has nothing under the dash except wires, 3/4 tank of gas, no sound deadning and two front seats with stock steel wheels. This of course is on an S13 hatchback.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

And then you go put a fat guy in the drivers seat to stuff it all up


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Joel said:


> And then you go put a fat guy in the drivers seat to stuff it all up


  hahah yeah all 155lbs of me! :hal:


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> hahah yeah all 155lbs of me! :hal:


Shave the chops and you'll save 2 lbs


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

you know, all you have to do is put a big a$$ APC wing on the back of it, and it'll even it out to about 51/49. lol :loser:


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

zellx2004 said:


> you know, all you have to do is put a big a$$ APC wing on the back of it, and it'll even it out to about 51/49. lol :loser:


Hahaha that must be all the Honda guys reasoning......great thread man, I can finally tell people to shut the hell up about it. Funny thing is, its the people who wouldn't notice a difference of 50/50 to 40/60 but still are concerned about it


----------



## kaptainkrolllio (Aug 8, 2005)

Just a battery relocation would do the trick. Unless its there already...


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

kaptainkrolllio said:


> Just a battery relocation would do the trick. Unless its there already...


Well if you had a fat girl to sit in the car, that'll work too...


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

I assume your battery's in the right rear? If yes, I would recommend moving it to the left rear (your passenger's side IIRC since your car is RHD).

That aside, I'm still surprised by the 57/43. Way to bust that myth.









I'll post mine when the car (fully-gutted S13SR) finally runs.


----------



## kaptainkrolllio (Aug 8, 2005)

zellx2004 said:


> Well if you had a fat girl to sit in the car, that'll work too...


 Or CF hood. There are a number of things you could do, but whether it's actually worth it or not is a different story.


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

57 isnt bad at all when you are moving at a good clip of speed, its probably more towards 53 when you corner at speed, which is near ideal for a rwd car to handle well.

Nice work, i'd be curious to see what the Sr and Ka's numbers are though just for random useless information to fill my nogin with


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

I want to see if my KA-T weighs that much less than Ope's RB. No idea where I could go to get my car weighed though.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> I want to see if my KA-T weighs that much less than Ope's RB. No idea where I could go to get my car weighed though.


Take it to a weigh station on the highway, and ask if you could possibly use their;s. (Hey, that's not a bad idea :thumbup: .)


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

zellx2004 said:


> Take it to a weigh station on the highway, and ask if you could possibly use their;s. (Hey, that's not a bad idea :thumbup: .)


I've taken a car to a mulch place before: trucks drive up on it to get a pre-weight, get a load of mulch, get weighed again, and pay for the difference. Make nice-nice with the thick sista in the booth, and she'll let you drive your car up on it. The downside? I'm not sure how accurate it is.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

zellx2004 said:


> Well if you had a fat girl to sit in the car, that'll work too...


Let's be realistic guys....








Dead fat girl in the trunk (so it won't shift much, won't complain)... Carbon Fiber hood GOSH!!!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

2Fass240us said:


> I assume your battery's in the right rear? If yes, I would recommend moving it to the left rear (your passenger's side IIRC since your car is RHD).
> 
> That aside, I'm still surprised by the 57/43. Way to bust that myth.
> 
> ...


Nope, battery is in the engine bay. There is nothing inside the car from the middle of the car to the rear. I'm assuming since the gas filler nozzle and components lean toward that side it has something to do with it but again I'm really not sure. That would probably only equate to a tenth of that. My exhaust even hangs from the left side. I knew it was lighter than most systems but damn  But this was a good baseline for me. I'm going to do some more weight reduction in the future including converting to lexan for the rear window and removal of rear bumper support, CF hood, swiss cheesing stuff, and also drilling out the centers of larger bolts and anything else I can think of later on. I want the car to be @ 2400lbs or so before I add a full weld in cage. It's like free hp! not to mention increased agility.


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> Nope, battery is in the engine bay. There is nothing inside the car from the middle of the car to the rear. I'm assuming since the gas filler nozzle and components lean toward that side it has something to do with it but again I'm really not sure. That would probably only equate to a tenth of that. My exhaust even hangs from the left side. I knew it was lighter than most systems but damn  But this was a good baseline for me. I'm going to do some more weight reduction in the future including converting to lexan for the rear window and removal of rear bumper support, CF hood, swiss cheesing stuff, and also drilling out the centers of larger bolts and anything else I can think of later on. I want the car to be @ 2400lbs or so before I add a full weld in cage. It's like free hp! not to mention increased agility.


Sorry if I'm ignorant of your car and goals, but this isn't a street-driven car is it?

The radical weight difference from front to rear, and the fact that you want to even out your crossweight a little is a pretty clear indicator that the battery needs to be moved to the rear.

-Andy


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

yeah it's a street car. I take it on the track occassionally, but its more of a weekend driver. It used to be my daily, but after 30k miles on the RB it was time to find a new daily driver. I would move the battery to the rear, but I would rather opt for a smaller light weight battery up front because I don't want to have an exterior power cut switch. My goals for this car are to hit consistent 11's in the 1/4. I don't know how much power I'm going to need but hopefully my next upgrades will take me there. I just bought some SARD 550cc injectors. Next I need a Z32 maf and EBC. That's 11's right there. (knock on wood).After that, then I'll make it look good and handle even better. Power first for me.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> yeah it's a street car. I take it on the track occassionally, but its more of a weekend driver. It used to be my daily, but after 30k miles on the RB it was time to find a new daily driver. I would move the battery to the rear, but I would rather opt for a smaller light weight battery up front because I don't want to have an exterior power cut switch. My goals for this car are to hit consistent 11's in the 1/4. I don't know how much power I'm going to need but hopefully my next upgrades will take me there. I just bought some SARD 550cc injectors. Next I need a Z32 maf and EBC. That's 11's right there. (knock on wood).After that, then I'll make it look good and handle even better. Power first for me.


Very Cool. Why exactly did you stop driving it as a daily driver? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

well I do beat the shit out of it constantly if you haven't seen my videos of it. I never knew how many miles were on the motor to start with because my clip didn't come with a gauge cluster and it wasn't written down anywhere. I was also traveling at least 50miles per day on it to and from work. Then at another different job I was traveling on average 75miles round trip, and the miles really started adding up after 2years of daily driving with no real maintainence overhaul. So a daily beater dropped into my lap for $500 and I"ve been very happy since because I get to beat the piss out of that now. Not to mention paint it any color I want. Its so great.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

LOL :cheers:


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

hahahha. nice one. I don't blame ya, my daily beater...85 toyota celica. Hey it's RWD. lol.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

hahahaa thats a great beater


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

ittamaticstatic said:


> hahahaa thats a great beater


and drifter :thumbup:


----------

